# How to raise a musician child in Toronto.



## Fang (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,
I have a newborn baby and my dream is to prepare her to become a serious musician or even a composer. Of course if she doesn't like it or if she isn't talented enough I won't put any pressure on her and would just let her learn it as a hobby. I myself can play the classical guitar and have some basic knowledge in theory and harmony but I just learned music as a hobby when I was a teenager and didn't have enough time to learn it more seriously. 

Anyway since learning music professionally is difficult and it's better to start at a young age what would your suggestion be for the early years. 

One more thing: In my home country for becoming a professional musician parents would send their children to conservatories where they would spend more time on learning music and a bit less time on other subjects. Since I live in Toronto I'd like to know how the system works in Canada. Especially I'd like to know more about RCM if anyone has some information.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

RCM publishes a syllabus annually dividing pieces into various levels. For piano there are 10 levels plus two preparatory levels and a diploma level taking you from beginner pieces to Rachmaninoff Etudes and full Beethoven Sonatas. They are typically designed so a level is completed once per year but students may skip levels or drag them to two years as skill and work ethic dictates. RCM holds practical exams in many cities where they assess the performance of said pieces and give the student a grade on the interpretation. In addition to pieces, the practical exams also test technical exercises (memorized scales and chords, etc), sight reading, and ear training. There is also a written musical theory test, and at higher levels, written harmony and history tests. After passing all the requisite practical and written tests for a grade per the syllabus, the student is awarded a nice certificate that notes if they passed with honours or first class honours or first class honours with distinction. 

Many Canadian universities/colleges require RCM certification for entry and for piano Grade 9 is the minimum. Most classical teachers would teach to the RCM syllabus after the student has learned the basics. 

For a given grade, the syllabus breaks pieces down into lists: Ie: Baroque, Classical, Romantic, Post-romantic, 20th Century. One piece must be selected from each list and played from memory (Grade 1 starts with just the first 3, pieces expand through grades in quantity, length, difficulty, etc). Points are deducted for pieces not memorized. In addition to these, one to two studies/Etudes are also performed, but do not have to be memorized.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Note the above refers to RCM exams administered externally by the conservatory but students do not have to be part of the conservatory (ie taught by private teachers). I don't know about getting a kid into a conservatory itself but it's likely they would have to be able to demonstrate considerable skill before admission.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the information. What worries me is the fact that learning music needs a lot of time and energy and if the child also has to study all the other subjects like normal students then there won't be enough time for practice. I'm not familiar with the Canadian education system but maybe there are ways around it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Music does take a lot of time, but young people are able to do both. I am not a music teacher, I teach other things. I have many students who have finished their RCM exams up to Grades 10 and ARCT, and gone to public school, and excelled at both. In fact, some of my best students are also musicians.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Fang said:


> Hi,
> I have a newborn baby and my dream is to prepare her to become a serious musician or even a composer. Of course if she doesn't like it or if she isn't talented enough I won't put any pressure on her and would just let her learn it as a hobby.


How to raise a musician child in Toronto? 
Lift her onto the piano seat until she's old enough to climb on herself.
Otherwise, do nothing except to encourage possibilities. Let the child find her own direction, but allow her to experience the many paths available. Don't discourage interests if they happen to be nonmusical oriented. Don't encourage _your_ interests too emphatically or to the exclusion of others. Your child might be the one to cure cancer someday. Why should she waste time playing Chopin instead of doing what she wants to do to achieve the goals _she_ wants to achieve?

Have musical instruments in the home. Play music. Talk about music. But do other things, talk about other things, encourage and provide experiences. That's more important than worrying about what kind of music school scholarships the kid is going to get.

I remember a father who, when his son was born, stuck a baseball into the boy's left hand. He told me he wanted his son to be a southpaw pitcher. (The father, of course, was a frustrated baseball pitcher himself, one who had never made it past the local amateur leagues. Alas....) -- Don't be that father!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fang said:


> Thanks for the information. What worries me is the fact that learning music needs a lot of time and energy and if the child also has to study all the other subjects like normal students then there won't be enough time for practice. I'm not familiar with the Canadian education system but maybe there are ways around it.


Canada has both private and public school systems. I know there are private schools that specialize in the performing arts over "standard" public school curriculums but not familiar with specific ones in Toronto. The other option would be to homeschool your child.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Irrelevant incursion!

Had just posted about a shepherd alone in the high pastures, then moved on past this thread - which I read as "How to raise a musician wild in Toronto".

Um, what would be the motive for that?


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> How to raise a musician child in Toronto?
> Lift her onto the piano seat until she's old enough to climb on herself.
> Otherwise, do nothing except to encourage possibilities. Let the child find her own direction, but allow her to experience the many paths available. Don't discourage interests if they happen to be nonmusical oriented. Don't encourage _your_ interests too emphatically or to the exclusion of others. Your child might be the one to cure cancer someday. Why should she waste time playing Chopin instead of doing what she wants to do to achieve the goals _she_ wants to achieve?
> 
> ...


As I mentioned earlier I won't force her too much and I can encourage her to have a well-rounded lifestyle but unfortunately for some stuff like professionally learning some sports, dance, music, language,... losing the golden time of childhood makes it very difficult for them to learn these professions later in life. By the time they are old enough to know what they like they are also too old to learn these fields and can only become serious hobbyists. So at least until the age of 9 I'm going to encourage (brainwash her passively :devil her to practice. If I realize that it's not for her then I will move on to whatever she like to do.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Does your child have an "ear"?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Make sure he's well-rounded as in "GO LEAFS!!!


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I started playing the piano and began lessons when I was 3. I was a rather lazy kid back then (still am) and I used to HATE going to musical lessons every week. My parents forced me all the time to go however so I did. I have to say, I can't thank them enough because now I am a well-seasoned musician who enjoys playing tremendously.

Music is apart of everyone's life but when a child at a very young age is exposed to it and learns to play around with it, a strong relationship grows that's very hard to reverse. There's a reason why famous composers like Beethoven, Mozart, etc. learned to play musical instruments at very young ages after all.

I highly recommend sending your child to Yamaha Music School in Toronto, http://www.yamahamusicschool.ca/

Many teachers, variety of musical learning strategies, and professional preparation help for ALL RCM levels.

I'm sure your child will love music as I once did and remember, no pain no gain! Even if your child cries about it, one day she will thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Fang,
As a musician and mother of a musical child, let me encourage you to pursue your own musical goals with all the focus you can muster. Your child, whether she becomes a musician or not, will never be exactly the sort of musician you would have wanted to be, or have exactly the same values and tastes as you. The only person who can become the sort of musician you want to be is you.
Also, young children notice what their parents love doing, and tend to be interested in whatever seems to bring joy to the parents. Seeing you make music, and having music as a shared part of family life, will be much more motivating than any "pushing" you could do. That only works up till a certain age though 
For now, don't worry about making a long range plan. Just play the guitar and sing her lullabies. That creates a more important foundation than any schooling.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

In Toronto? I can certainly tell you one thing: $$$ EXPENSIVE $$$


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2014)

@bored:Thanks. That place is not far from where I live. I'll go have a look.
@hreichgott: Hi. I'm not worried about the fact that she might not be like me because music is a very big world. There are many instruments and many different styles. There is always something for everyone.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

For very young children the gentle introduction is via the Suzuki method, which involves a lot of listening, developing an ear, playing by ear, - rather like learning a language. Reading music comes later when technique and a beautiful tone have been developed. A bit like learning to talk. Suzuki teachers have excellent training in teaching young children and are usually very kind. Children can start when they are able to stand still (or sit on a stool) for a few minutes and follow instructions.

Your local association is here: http://www.suzukiontario.org/directory

Suzuki parents are fully involved in the process or learning and practice, they go to the lessons and supervise the practices until the child is ready to take responsibility for their own practice. Teachers usually have group lessons in additions to individual lessons; and most Suzuki associations run summer camps and workshops.

However I would say, as others have - give your children the opportunities that you can, including the gift of music, but let them follow their own interests and dreams rather than force your own on them.


----------

